# pretty stupid quite funny question lol



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

It is actually a little funny... yeah my cat... :roll: he is terrible, even if I scold him... he wont stop bothering my fish in the nursery tanks... I have lids on my tanks. But he is always right on the glass hitting it with his paws... Could this stress out my fish? My kribensis try to attack him to protect their fry, they actually interact with the cat... and I cant make a water change without them attacking my hands(good thing they dont have teeth). Still Im more concerned about mama Kenyi and her mouthfull, I really dont want to overstress her since she is holding, even with the lights off the cat spots her. I had to remove her early from the main tank, she was getting harrassed by the male so I really dont want to stress her more.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sell the cat? :wink:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I just hope one day he will get it... but he is young so he plays with everything he can find... Maybe as he gets older he will leave my fish alone lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Does he jump up on the tanks regularly? How big is your biggest tank?

Mine used to jump up on the tanks all the time... then one day I was cleaning the lids, and he jumped up anyway.... in he went... you know how happy Cats are to fall into a fish tank? :lol: He NEVER EVER has tried to jump on a tank again.... :wink:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

lol he only jumps on one tank to get to the window he jumps in the glass of my nursery tanks cause they are easy to access for him, he jumps everytime he spots a fish, and yeah mine almost fell in a tank... but it is not enough to demotivate him from jumping on it lol he will have to jump in it one day :lol:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

AHAHAH :lol: was making a water change so I removed the lids to clean them at the same time... and the cat jumped right in the tank! That was hilarious, he is long haired, he is not as big as he looks when he is all wet :lol: maybe he will consider the thing a bit more now before jumping on my tanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

If only there was a video..

Sadly, my kitty loves water, so this would be ineffective on her.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

lol it was so unexpected I didnt actually saw the cat jump in the tank, I've heard it and then saw the cat jump out of the tank :lol:


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

that is hilarious, I can picture it. As for mama kenyi, I have one that will spit her 4th batch about next weekend. They are very tough fish, I wouldn't worry about stressing her. They take pleasure in stressing everyone else!


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

ahahah, I think I achieve to teach something to my cat, if he wants to look at the fish he has to make it without touching the tank, he is not jumping in the front glass anymore. Still very interested but he is not touching the tank. As for jumping on my 55gal to get to the window, he didnt try since he jumped in the tank lol. Mama kenyi looked scared to death of kitty at first, but now ahah, as soon he comes close to the tank she comes out of her hiding spot and try to impress him instead of going in the back corner of the tank to hide opcorn: !! And you are right also they are tough fish and she is the most experienced mama I have. dont know how many fry I will get but I never saw her before like that she is not even able to close her mouth properly cuz it is too full


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, mine looked like that the time she spit 52! Actually she looks that way again..but this time I am letting her spit in the big tank. Tough fry too, we'll see how many survive. She was a good mama too, she picked them up for almost a week after spitting. Had a pic of one hanging out it was so full, no way she could catch em all again to get them all back in there. really funny watching her that time, had put her in a 10g & traded them all in. But had fun watching them all grow up. They'd be cute to keep if they stayed nice & cute, small stripey pretty blue fishies  But noooo, they all turn into terrors!! lol


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/401134_2665843998470_1027136506_32085018
tryin to put a pic...wish I could just paste it in!


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

lolll true, they are so cute when they are babies, I got around 50fry from her, she spat them yesterday not too long after I posted lol. I waited for the right moment, and surprised her before she could take them back in her mouth and she is back in the main tank!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

My 6 month old cat (kitten) also loves to jump up on all my tanks. She jumps on my 220, my 125 and two of my smaller tanks. She is very curious and watches the fish and paws at them. I also see her drinking the water. I grab her and put her down but she will later jump back up. I just let her do it because she won't listen to me anyway.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

one day maybe it will happen to you ahah, a cat in the tank, very furry fish, my cat is 8months old lol he is also very curious and wont listen to anything :lol:


----------

